# 95 240SX Suddenly wont crank or start



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

Car ran fine all w/end.

Went out to the store this morning and noticed a little hesitation or difference in how the car started.

Came out of the store and noticed the same almost 1/2 crank like start and new I was in trouble.

Drove home and parked car and turned off the ignition. Went to restart and as I guessed she is now DOA.


I am hoping it will accept a jump start tonight when I get off work so I can get it into a repair shop.


Anyone have any thoughts on what this may be....Battery is 3 months old.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it making a clicking sound, like the starter is trying to kick?


----------



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

Just a single faint click ....nothing else. Lights and everything else work.

Probably going to get a tow and hope it's starter solenoid, starter or possibly the Park gear safety solenoid.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds like it is the starter thats going out. take it off and get it tested at autozone.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

JIMBNY1 said:


> Just a single faint click ....nothing else. Lights and everything else work.
> 
> Probably going to get a tow and hope it's starter solenoid, starter or possibly the Park gear safety solenoid.


 sounds like the starter itself is screwed up if it clicks then the sylenoid is trying to engage but the starter itself is shot but do the above just to make sure


----------



## JIMBNY1 (May 30, 2005)

Thanks folks.


----------

